# Getting the best audio



## Punk (Mar 10, 2015)

As some of you have noticed I'm a huge music fan... What I would like to know is how can I get the best sound from my PC. I do understand that crappy files will get you only crappy audio but as far as hardware goes, what would you recommend? I will be building a new computer this summer so this is me searching for the parts and having an idea on what I want to build 

Thanks!


----------



## Darren (Mar 10, 2015)

Sound card and good speakers or headphones. The rest has no impact on sound. 

Even onboard audio is pretty good these days. I've never actually used a high end sound card but I feel like I'm picky-ish. My Logitech Z623 2.1 speakers and my Audio Technica ATH-M50's sound great through just onboard audio. I would like to try a real sound card at some point but from what I've heard you won't notice much difference, if any, unless you spend a good chunk of change on one. A 30 dollar sound card for instance probably wouldn't be any noticeably different than what you get onboard.


----------



## lincsman (Apr 21, 2015)

Personally I just use the HD audio with my video card, as it's hooked to my TV, and that works great. I also have Monster DNA headphones that are great, better than a lot of other headphones around in the 200 and under price range.


----------



## linkin (Apr 21, 2015)

What's your budget for speakers, headphones, sound card, etc?


----------



## Darren (Apr 21, 2015)

lincsman said:


> Personally I just use the HD audio with my video card, as it's hooked to my TV, and that works great. I also have Monster DNA headphones that are great, better than a lot of other headphones around in the 200 and under price range.



It's good that you're trying to help but there's no point digging back through old posts and bumping them back. OP didn't respond and it was over a month ago so not much point in bringing it back.

Also Monster headphones are just... successful marketing in the same lineage as the massively overrated Beats that preceded them. Reviews seem better than the Beats though, so that's something.


----------



## demonikal (May 1, 2015)

Punk said:


> As some of you have noticed I'm a huge music fan... What I would like to know is how can I get the best sound from my PC. I do understand that crappy files will get you only crappy audio but as far as hardware goes, what would you recommend? I will be building a new computer this summer so this is me searching for the parts and having an idea on what I want to build
> 
> Thanks!



It's interesting that you asked this, cuz I just came on to ask everyone for some ideas for a medium-priced sound card. I would like to start a new build this summer as well, but I don't know if I'll be able to afford it, so just a new sound card might be all I can do for now, as I too am a big audiophile.



Darren said:


> Sound card and good speakers or headphones. The rest has no impact on sound.
> 
> Even onboard audio is pretty good these days. I've never actually used a high end sound card but I feel like I'm picky-ish. My Logitech Z623 2.1 speakers and my Audio Technica ATH-M50's sound great through just onboard audio. I would like to try a real sound card at some point but from what I've heard you won't notice much difference, if any, unless you spend a good chunk of change on one. A 30 dollar sound card for instance probably wouldn't be any noticeably different than what you get onboard.



Darren, that's nuts you/someone brought up the Audio Technica ATH-M50's. I just received mine three weeks ago  I love 'em 

But I get better sound thru my cell/mobile phone and laptop than I do thru onboard audio on my PC. Regardless of whether or not Punk responds, I'd like to ask your opinion on sound cards cuz my motherboard is pretty old. It came supporting Vista with an option to support Windows 7, so yeah, pretty old. I'm lucky the capacitors haven't crapped out on me yet 

I know that some people will spend an ungodly amount of money on sound cards, but I wouldn't want to spend more than about $140 or so. I was hoping to find one that could support a 1/4 inch plug and not just the 3.5mm plug, considering now having the ATH-M50's. I realize I can use the 3.5mm plug and do of course, but would definitely like to try out the 1/4 inch one.


----------



## Punk (May 3, 2015)

To be honest I had forgotten I didn't answer this thread... I don't have a budget yet, was just trying to see what can be done


----------



## PunterCam (May 6, 2015)

I would always try to get the audio out of the computer digitally - there's so much shit flying around you can almost guarantee something is going to get into an unbalanced analogue signal in a computer case. 

So spend your money on speakers with a digital input, and use whatever onboard digital output you have. The whole converter argument is a non-issue for me. I've listened to top of the range DACs and compared them with macbook mini-jack outputs. I compared a four grand CD player with a rip of the same CD streaming through an apple airport. Of course there are differences, but they're insignificant. Nothing is obvious in the audio world, because everything is so good. 

Failing digital speakers, get a usb sound card.


----------



## demonikal (May 6, 2015)

PunterCam said:


> I would always try to get the audio out of the computer digitally - there's so much shit flying around you can almost guarantee something is going to get into an unbalanced analogue signal in a computer case.
> 
> So spend your money on speakers with a digital input, and use whatever onboard digital output you have. The whole converter argument is a non-issue for me. I've listened to top of the range DACs and compared them with macbook mini-jack outputs. I compared a four grand CD player with a rip of the same CD streaming through an apple airport. Of course there are differences, but they're insignificant. Nothing is obvious in the audio world, because everything is so good.
> 
> Failing digital speakers, get a usb sound card.



I saw USB sound cards on Newegg. I'm assuming that plugs in externally and then has a jack for either headphones or a digital out to your speakers. Am I right on this?


----------

